# Can I exclude Irish based sites from a Google search?



## Brendan Burgess (3 Oct 2013)

I am trying to see how other countries approach unsustainable mortgages. 

When I do a Google search, the results are almost all from Irish websites. 

Is there a way of excluding Irish sites? 

I can exclude Irish domains by 

unsustainable mortgages  -site:.ie

But that is not helpful as most Irish sites are .com and keep coming up anyway. 

Google Ireland comes up when I click on Google. 

Can I make Google USA come up for example?


----------



## Time (3 Oct 2013)

> Can I make Google USA come up for example?


Yes. 

Brendan, on the bottom right corner of the google.ie page there is a link to google.com. This will take you to the US version, whereas manually going to google.com always defaults back to Ireland.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 May 2015)

The link to google.com seems to have disappeared for me. 

A user has claimed: 
* Mortgage rates are controlled in the UK*

I want to google this to verify it.  Every search shows up Irish results. I want to get rid of them and either search worldwide or search the uk only.,

Brendan


----------



## Leo (19 May 2015)

Make sure you're not signed into Google, and location services are not enabled, as they will be used to favour local results.

Add -ireland to the search query to exclude results that mention Ireland, and +england or +uk to make that more important in the filtering/ ordering of results.


----------



## so-crates (19 May 2015)

Change search engines and use duckduckgo, they have a nice facility for switching search regions.


----------



## Magpie (19 May 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=are+mor...tr:countryUK|countryGB&cr=countryUK|countryGB

Just go to google.co.uk, enter your query, and under search tools choose UK only. The above link is the results I found.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2015)

OK, I have found out how to get google.com 

Browse privately - the mask icon on Firefox



Even so, it will default to Google.ie 

But in the bottom right hands side, you can click on 



Brendan


----------

